# Comment activer les liens d'une signature mail ?



## vazen (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac depuis une semaine et j'en suis ravi.
Une petite chose me chagrine : j'ai deux sites Internet, que j'ai inclus dans ma signature (genre www.-----.com). Or ces liens sont inactifs. La personne qui clique dessus n'arrive donc nulle part . J'utilise Mail sous Léopard. Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Septembre 2008)

Dans les préférence de mail, signature
Indiquer l'adresse de ton site à un endroit choisi
La sélectionner entièrement
cliquer droit dessus et choisir lier
indiquer l'URL exacte de ton site.
Cela devrait marcher, je l'ai essayé pour toi.

Essaye en t'envoyant un mail et clique sur le lien de ta signature ainsi modifiée pour voir.


----------



## vazen (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci ça marche !


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Septembre 2008)

Content ...
Et puis, tes sites, on veut bien les voir ...


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> j'ai deux sites Internet, que j'ai inclus dans ma signature (genre www.-----.com). Or ces liens sont inactifs.


Indépendamment de la technique indiquée par Flibust007, il est aussi recommandé de mettre http:// devant www pour que ce soit plus facilement reconnu. Par exemple quand tu veux juste indiquer un lien vite fait dans un message...


Note du modo : vazen, à ton inscription, on t'a adressé un mail comportant un lien vers la table d'orientation. Sers t'en ça m'évitera de devoir déplacer tes topics !


----------

